# Black Lagoon~ ;o; You need more attention, you awesome anime you~! <3



## StarFlight (Sep 18, 2012)

ER MAI GERD. BEST ANIME EVER HERE GUYZ.
(in my opinion, anyways...)

AM I THE ONLY ONE WHO LOVES THIS ANIME?! </3

So, I adore this anime black lagoon. I think it needs more attention cause all of my friends I have talked to just have never watched it! Its a very interesting anime to say the least. Lots of action and a little loves in there~ Just a bit of everything. If you want a good description on it, here:

"The story follows a team of pirates/mercenaries known as Lagoon Company, that smuggles goods in and around the seas of Southeast Asia in the early to mid 1990s.[SUP][5][/SUP]Their base of operations is located in the fictional harbor city of Roanapur in southeastThailand (somewhere in the Amphoe Mueang Trat district, likely on the mainland north/northeast of the Ko Chang island or on the island itself).[SUP][6][/SUP] They transport goods in the 80-foot (24 m) Elco-type PT boat _Black Lagoon. When on land, they move around and conduct business using Benny's 1968 Plymouth Road Runner, although in episode 24 he's seen driving a 1965 Pontiac GTO after his Roadrunner is blown up in episode 17. Lagoon Company does business with various clients, but has a particularly friendly relationship with the Russian crime syndicate Hotel Moscow. The team takes on a variety of missionsâ€”which may involve violent firefights, hand-to-hand combat, and nautical battlesâ€”in various Southeast Asian locations, even going as far as Phu Quoc island of Vietnam and when not doing much, the members of the Lagoon Company spend much of their down time at The Yellow Flag, a bar in Roanapur which is often destroyed in firefights."
~Wikipedia
_


----------



## Bread (Sep 18, 2012)

It was a decent watch, rag-tag team of mercs and their misadventures. I most certainly would not call it my favorite though, I liked the first season though.


----------



## Conker (Sep 18, 2012)

I really liked Black Lagoon. I think my favorite part was the protagonist goes through a degregation instead of a the-opposite-of-that-word. Oh shit, I made up that word according to spellecheck! 

But he comes out being a worse person than going in, and I like that.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Sep 20, 2012)

I was reading the manga, years ago. 

It's amazing how much I  loved the first half of second volume, only to have it all fall apart in  a hail of gunfire when it entered the Hansel & Gretel arc soon  afterwards. 

It was too much. 

I couldn't take it. 

It's been a couple of years, and I still feel uncomfortable about it. 

I did became more aware to _real_ child abuse, so my eyes were opened from my ignorance.



Conker said:


> But he comes out being a worse person than going in, and I like that.



Really? Great, just great. 

Rock was my favorite character. I loved that he was different than the rest, yet it was this difference that helped him and others in tricky situations. Now Conker over 
there says that he changes for the worse. I should have known better.

Oh, well.


----------



## Conker (Sep 20, 2012)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> Really? Great, just great.
> 
> Rock was my favorite character. I loved that he was different than the rest, yet it was this difference that helped him and others in tricky situations. Now Conker over
> there says that he changes for the worse. I should have known better.
> ...


To be honest, I don't quite remember the ending, only that it isn't happy. He sort of learns something about himself I think, and that something isn't positive. He doesn't go from a good guy to a murderer, but he goes from a good guy to something else that isn't good.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 20, 2012)

DD and swamp thing are disappoint


----------



## triage (Sep 21, 2012)

p4p best engrish in anime


----------

